# Sockit2me knitting sock, Continental Method



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

I have been asked to show my style of knitting, so here is a short YouTube video of knitting continental style on a 2.5mm, 12" circular needle.....a sock of 60 sts.


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you for the videos (to you and to Amy). The both of you move quickly and very efficiently. No surprise that you can produce the volume that you do with that efficiency. The more socks I see, the more temptation I have to try my hand at it but I have 3 more afghans to finish before I let myself get caught up in it.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

This is brilliant, thank you. I love this method as you can sit in a cramped space like an aircraft and not bother your neighbour.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

I also knit continental style. Thank you so much for the video. 
I loved hearing your voice too! 
But how do you switch back and forth colors in continental? I am sure that I am not doing it in a smooth, easier way.... Any tips? My new 12inch should arrive today... Hooray!


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

raqeth said:


> I also knit continental style. Thank you so much for the video.
> I loved hearing your voice too!
> But how do you switch back and forth colors in continental? I am sure that I am not doing it in a smooth, easier way.... Any tips? My new 12inch should arrive today... Hooray!


For two color fair isle knitting I carry one yarn on each forefinger, picking from the left and throwing from the right...this is traditional and goes quite quickly with a little practice.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> For two color fair isle knitting I carry one yarn on each forefinger, picking from the left and throwing from the right...this is traditional and goes quite quickly with a little practice.


Hmmm... I will give it a try.... Not sure if I get but like you say with practice...
Thank you so much!


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

I have my needle and yarn but have yet started. I've been watching your videos with admiration of your skill and it may be some time before I can approach it!! As you told raqeth how you do 2 color fair isle--I had to just sit back and take it all in. I didn't realize that anyone did fair isle this way! Hopefully, I can start my socks before this night ends I'll try my best to imitate your method. I'm using a 2.5mm 12 inch ChiaoGoo and Bernat Sox yarn...so everything should go fine. Thank you for all you are doing for everyone!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks this is up my alley since I am a continental style knitter.


----------



## vananny (Apr 5, 2013)

WOW! Those fingers just fly around that yarn and needle. Looks like you're hardly moving!! 
Would love to have more Youtube videos from you and Amy!! Thanks for sharing....


----------



## Billykins (Jun 6, 2012)

I have just been watching your video and thought, that's how I knit (only slower) until I realised the difference is I hold my yarn on the right hand and not the left but am going to give it a try.. As the saying goes, we learn something new every day. Betty


----------



## mcarles (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you! I knit English style, but it was a treat to watch you knit.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> I have been asked to show my style of knitting, so here is a short YouTube video of knitting continental style on a 2.5mm, 12" circular needle.....a sock of 60 sts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh My Mercy, I am impressed. I am a thrower. Can see how learning the continental way would be to my benerfit.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

desireebruce said:


> This is brilliant, thank you. I love this method as you can sit in a cramped space like an aircraft and not bother your neighbour.


Flicking style knitting is VERY similar to this, worked with the yarn in the right hand (versus in the left hand as shown here) and has the advantage that English style knitters who are used to carrying the yarn in their right hand can usually adapt to it with minimal difficulty. If you had Amy and a flicker sitting side by side knitting you would see very little difference--they are both very efficient and contained in ones lap--no moving arms and hands out and around the needle.

(PS - as you can guess, I HIGHLY recommend the flicking style of knitting. I believe it to be quite underrated and overlooked.)

Google flicking,verypinkknits for an instructional video of how to knit in the flicking style.


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

ElyseKnox said:


> Flicking style knitting is VERY similar to this, worked with the yarn in the right hand (versus in the left hand as shown here) and has the advantage that English style knitters who are used to carrying the yarn in their right hand can usually adapt to it with minimal difficulty. If you had Amy and a flicker sitting side by side knitting you would see very little difference--they are both very efficient and contained in ones lap--no moving arms and hands out and around the needle.
> 
> (PS - as you can guess, I HIGHLY recommend the flicking style of knitting. I believe it to be quite underrated and overlooked.)
> Google flicking,verypinkknits for an instructional video of how to knit in the flicking style.


Brilliant!!!!! Now I am going to have to analyse how I knit because it seems to be halfway between English and flicking. This site is absolutely amazing.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

I just watched the video and I can't believe how smoothly the knitting goes for you. I have an Addi 12 in circ size US 2 and I cast on 60 stitches and fought with every stitch and could never finish a sock. You make it look so easy but I have given up. It was just to frustrating for me. Thanks for doing the video.


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Eric, I think the knitters would like to see how you wind the yarn around your left hand to get tension. Your fingers, yarn and needles seem to flow without having to readjust, yarn or stitches. Thanks for all the help and humor you add to the site. Have a great weekend. Is Victor going to be posting more than his Dickie?


----------



## Wolfee (Mar 18, 2013)

Can the 12"needles be used on toe up?


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Wolfee said:


> Can the 12"needles be used on toe up?


Of course it can. After the toe is completed and you have attained the total number of foot stitches, slip the sts onto the 12" circ needle and proceed upwards.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Wow. I bet you knit a pair in no time flat!!


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Well, my sock is finally underway! I knit continental, however, I haven't yet approached Eric's speed and smoothness! I started out trying to imitate his method and I had to go back to my "style" for a break from the frustration! I haven't given up on learning to do it this way, I just needed to relax a knit for a bit. LOL! I think as I get used to the 12 needle that I will really enjoy this method! In regards to 'flicking", I think it's marvelous too, but I haven't been able to get it down either---sheesh! I learned the continental watching Liat Gat and I am just now getting better at keeping good tension!


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

Thank You, for the time you took to "teach" me! Along with your pattern I printed out and this video I can practice my speed! :thumbup:


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

tootsie001 said:


> Eric, I think the knitters would like to see how you wind the yarn around your left hand to get tension. Your fingers, yarn and needles seem to flow without having to readjust, yarn or stitches. Thanks for all the help and humor you add to the site. Have a great weekend. Is Victor going to be posting more than his Dickie?


Check out this video on YouTube: Close-Up Continental Knitting


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> I have been asked to show my style of knitting, so here is a short YouTube video of knitting continental style on a 2.5mm, 12" circular needle.....a sock of 60 sts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Eric , I watched your new video. Great, I think that is what they needed to see. How you get tension by wrapping the yarn over the top of your finger. That should help enormously. I bet you feel as if you have a harem. Thanks for posting the new video.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

This has been a hilarious day trying to re-learn how to knit. Now I know how my DIL felt when I was teaching her how to knit. I still can't figure out a way to hold the yarn with my left hand to create tension and pick. I have been laughing at myself most of the day. Ahahahahaha!!!!!!!!


----------



## Appin (Dec 11, 2016)

I knit both flicking and continental. I tension my yarn the same way for each...round my pinkie first, then index finger.
This seems to keep the yarn under control and even.


----------

